#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Can we hack a bank account using ATM Card?

## Bhavya

Most of the bank cyber heists have been done using the method like obtaining the legitimate username and password of a bank executive, then using the valid bank credentials to log in to SWIFT and finally transfer huge money from the targetted bank account to another bank account (hacker's bank account). But I have a doubt, can we hack a bank account using ATM Card?

----------

